# اللجهة المصرية: الأوّلة يا انا بنقولها تحيينا



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

اريد منكم يا اخواننا شرح هذا البيت من الشعر العامي المصري لأني لم افهمه اطلاقاً


( الأوّله يا أنا بنقولها تحيينا )
والثانية آه يا هنا أحضن ليالينا
والثالثة آه يا هوى سلمنا ليك امرنا
ولقينا فيك عمرنا واجمل امانينا

ما اريد فهمه هو ما بين القوسين فقط 

تحياتي


----------



## إسكندراني

الأوّلة كلمة غريبة عليّ، المعتاد أن نقول الأوّلانية
لكني لست من العارفين بالشعر العامي على أي حال


----------



## akhooha

كالعادة المساهم الأصلي لم يشارك معنا اسم الشاعر/المؤلف ولا عنوان القصيدة/الأغنية. ويبدو ان الكلمات من أغنية تغنيها الست أم كلثوم وعنوان الأغنية هو "حكم علينا الهوى" ٠
وبالمناسبة وبالرغم من غرابة كلمة "الأوله" فهي مكتوبة كذا وتنطقها الست "الأَوِّلَه". وأعتقد ان استخدام "الأوله" (اضافة إلى "الثانيه آه" و"التالته آه") يدل على أول سطر في نوع من الموال الذي له 3 اجزاء كما نجدها في عدة قصائد أخرى ومنها:ـ
http://www.poetsgate.com/poem_122596.html
http://fnanen.net/klmat/alaghany/a/alshy5-amam/alaolh-ah.html ​


----------



## A doctor

الشاعر عبدالوهاب محمد والقصيدة حكم علينا الهوى

وبالنسبة لكلمة الأوّله ، فهناك قصيدة كتبها بيرم التونسي واسمها الأوّله في الغرام

الشاعر عبدالوهاب محمد والقصيدة حكم علينا الهوى

وبالنسبة لكلمة الأوّله ، فهناك قصيدة كتبها بيرم التونسي واسمها الأوّله في الغرام

اخي العزيز لم افهم والله


ممكن التوضيح اكثر اذا تكرمت

بصرف النظر عن كلمة الأوّله .. فما معنى ( يا انا بنقولها تحيينا ) ؟​


----------



## Bakr

الأوّله يا أنا بنقولها تحيينا

كأن الشاعر يعني : الآه الأولى وهي "يا أنا"، أي "آه مني أنا وهذا الحب"، حين نقولها تشعرنا بأننا نحيا، رغم انها صرخة تأوه !ـ


----------



## A doctor

akhooha said:


> كالعادة المساهم الأصلي لم يشارك معنا اسم الشاعر/المؤلف ولا عنوان القصيدة/الأغنية. ويبدو ان الكلمات من أغنية تغنيها الست أم كلثوم وعنوان الأغنية هو "حكم علينا الهوى" ٠
> وبالمناسبة وبالرغم من غرابة كلمة "الأوله" فهي مكتوبة كذا وتنطقها الست "الأَوِّلَه". وأعتقد ان استخدام "الأوله" (اضافة إلى "الثانيه آه" و"التالته آه") يدل على أول سطر في نوع من الموال الذي له 3 اجزاء كما نجدها في عدة قصائد أخرى ومنها:ـ
> http://www.poetsgate.com/poem_122596.html
> http://fnanen.net/klmat/alaghany/a/alshy5-amam/alaolh-ah.html ​



اخي العزيز لم افهم 

هل ممكن تفهمني اكثر واكثر ؟


----------



## ahmedcowon

في السابق كانت "الأوِّلة والتانِية والتالِتة والرابِعة .. إلخ" تستخدم لسرد نقاط في اللهجة المصرية ولكنها حاليا أصبحت نادرة الاستخدام ونستخدم بدلا منها "أولا وثانيا وثالثا .. إلخ" ولذلك نحن ننطق الثاء في "ثانيا وثالثا" سين وليس تاء
​


----------



## Bakr

amro hakami said:


> اخي العزيز لم افهم
> 
> هل ممكن تفهمني اكثر واكثر ؟



 شرح كلمة الأولة التي جاءت في السطر الأول في سؤالك akhooha
بأنها تتكرر في مواويل، وتتبعها الثانية والثالثة..تلك الآهات الثلاث... شرح الشعر(فصيح وعامي) صعب، أما ترجمته فموضوع آخر...وحين قلتَ بأنك تريد شرحا 


> بصرف النظر عن كلمة الأوّله ..  أي ما معنى ( يا انا بنقولها تحيينا ) ؟


كنت أظن أنك تريد شرحا وحاولت شرح ذلك... ولكنك تريد شرح ما شُرح وليس في حاجة للشرح !ـ


----------

